# Furry Fiesta 2012



## Salo_Vorita (Sep 14, 2011)

So about a month or so ago, I registered to attend Furry Fiesta 2012 (it'll be my first con evar! >w<). Since then, I've realized there are two INCREDIBLY IMPORTANT things I currently lack:

1. A way to get from Lubbock to Dallas. In all honesty, I was aware at the time that I would need to find someone to carpool/bum a ride with, and I know I still have plenty of time to get it figured out, but the sooner I can line up a ride, the better I'll feel. x3 (Also, I can pay for however much extra gas is needed to make a detour through Lubbock. Just figured I should make sure that was clear from the get-go. xD)

2. Someone 21 or older to room with. I just learned about this policy the other day. x_x So I need someone(s) 21+ to share a room with.

Part of the reason I'm getting a little bit stressed out even though the con's still pretty far off, is I have yet to meet any other furs on this campus. (With 31,600 students, this surprises me. It either means I'm just not talking to enough people, or that there are very few furs here. >_>) So unless I meet someone here within the next couple months, I'm gonna need someone who wouldn't mind driving through Lubbock on their way to Dallas to gimme a lift. x3

If anyone can help or has any ideas, PLEASE let me know. x3

~Salo =ï½¡â—•â€¿â€¿â—•ï½¡=


----------



## Lunar (Sep 14, 2011)

Salo_Vorita said:


> A way to get from Lubbock to Dallas.


I thought happiness was Lubbock, Texas in my rearview mirror...
Seriously, though.  When's the con?  Isn't there a RL buddy who'll go with you?


----------



## Salo_Vorita (Sep 14, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Seriously, though.  When's the con?  Isn't there a RL buddy who'll go with you?


It's February 24-26. And I'm sure there is, I just wanna see if I get a response from anyone here first...mainly just so I don't feel awkward asking someone who would have no other reason for being in Dallas than to be my ride, to be my ride. xD


----------



## Lunar (Sep 14, 2011)

Salo_Vorita said:


> It's February 24-26. And I'm sure there is, I just wanna see if I get a response from anyone here first...mainly just so I don't feel awkward asking someone who would have no other reason for being in Dallas than to be my ride, to be my ride. xD


Hmm.  Well, I wish you luck.  :V  I would give you a ride, but ( a ) I have no car and ( b ) I don't live anywhere near Texas.


----------



## vaportop (Sep 25, 2011)

Interesting.article


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm actually kind of looking for someone that I could room with at Furry Fiesta. Maybe we could work something out?


----------

